# Anyone know much about chili peppers?



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone identify this bad boy? They were labelled up as jalepeños, the fruits started out looking like jalapeños, once they reached between about 1" to 2" in length they all started to turn yellow which I assumed was a step as they changed to red. The other day I picked one of the green ones and crunched it, didn't even fully bite through the skin and the heat was crazy, nothing like any jalepeños I've had before.

Now they are all beginning to turn like this, and just touching them then any part of my face and I can feel the heat! I thought they might be habenero but they apparently have a similar heat to Scotch Bonnets, which admittedly I haven't crunched whole, but I have eaten bits of them when I've cooked and they've not been anywhere as bad as this.


Thanks, James


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like a Habenero / Scotch Bonnet to me.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought they looked that way, all I can say for sure is its bloody hot! My Scotch Bonnets haven't come through yet, I'll crunch one and compare when they do, then drink gallons of milk and cry!


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah i would say scotch bonnet too


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheers, it's going in my chili tomorrow now. Probably not the whole thing though!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Im gonna say habanero!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Google yellow lantern chilli, they look remarkably similar. Also known as the yellow emperor chilli.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well they ain't red and hot


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Never heard of the yellow lantern before, it does look like that too.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

There's a fella on Talkphotography Forum called StuartH who is really HOT on chillies!


----------

